# 17 hornet.



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like a cool little load. They of course based this off the .22 hornet! I am not a fan of 17s like the hmr, but id like to check this one out! Velocity is around 3650fps


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i know a guy that used that for yotes and swore by it. said it was the flattest shootin one he had ever used


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.hornady.com/store/Superformance-Varmint-NewAmmo
Hornady is claiming trajectory is equal to .223


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been considering a 22 hornet, I might have to rethink now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Ihave seen velocities up to 4000 fps


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

what would be the bonus over the 17 reminton or fireball


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The 17 rem will reach 4000 as will the 204Ruger, and for that matter the 243. The real benefit is the minute amount of powder it would take to reach it in the hornet case. I have not seen ballistic data for the 17hornet yet. Does anyone have it ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Less fouling, barrel wear, powder and pressure compared to the 17 Rem
Lower cost and comparable quality to the 17 Fireball and 223 Rem


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Any info on foot lbs of energy at different distances?


----------

